# Euro



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

I contacted the Post Office this morning to get the price of the euro I was quoted for less than five hundred pounds it's 1.013 over five hundred pounds it's 1.03.
I wonder how this is going to effect people and their travelling, I will be thinking very seriously about buying euro's at the moment.

:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

but fuel is still cheaper than in the summer in £ terms and you can by cheap food abroad, go to Lidl etc

It will still be cheaper than Uk, just fewer restaurants


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

I have thought that if you go to France you will at least be able to park free or next to nothing so really that negates the exchange rate, also you stand the chance of getting better weather over there. Also as you say food is cheaper there.
I still have to convince the boss.

Ron


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I wonder when and where it will bottom out 8O


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

The €uro v £ think 1-4-1 , France ! very expensive, Spain ? depends where you are ,the more south the cheaper it is. Portugal we found to be expensive in the summer, and the weather not been much better , this is the coldest we have known it here (Al-andalus) at this time, our local montana has had Snow for weeks, so if you plan to come to Spain bring a warm coat. Or stay in lovely Wales boyo, (my wifes from the north) 
Buen viajes!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We are off soon to Hollland via France Belgium.

So far.....

Eurotunnel out - Paid 100% with Tesco Deals
Campsite - 100% Free (pointed out on this forum Roompot)
Stena Line Hook of Holland to Harwich 70% Tesco Deals (Left it too late so had to pay towards it)

So all-in-all the cost of us going away for 7 days is costing

£89, towards Stenna line + Diesel. + Local Taxes of around €25

It is when you come to spend money whilst away that the €-£ becomes an issue.

If the exhange rate continues the way it has done, we shall be considering more breaks & Holidays here in the UK. Had we not managed to get so much in Tesco Deals and the Free campsite, we would have spent a week in Scotland Skiiing (Weather Dependent).

Trev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Shadow Chancellor George Osborne pointed out that in 1992 Gordon Brown himself said: "A weak currency arises from a weak economy which in turn is the result of a weak Government !!

Whoops now aint that the truth


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am afraid that there is a lot more pain to come and there is a cunning plan behind it all.
The pound will gradually fall untill it is worth less than the euro and at that point all the anti euro protesters with short memorys will be screaming that we should have joined years ago and it is at this point that a referendum will take place to decide whether we should join, and guess what the answer will be.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overseas*

Good post Trev re the costs.

My first trip to Garda cost about £500 three years ago, including ferry (paid for), diesel, campsite and tolls etc. The van at the time did about 29 mpg. Fuel prices pretty much what they are now, having just checked one of my reports.

More recently, I have done it for about £370 but used the Tesco Tunnel (£2 cash to pay), toll free and sleeping for free on Calais docks!

I am not so sure about food being cheaper overseas though. A litre of fresh milk at the "Simply" supermarket at Garda was 1.35 euro, admittedly available at "Penny Market" for 55 cents.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro Winner*

Just think off all those wealthy investors.

£1 once bought lets say €1.75 at a peak.

take some £'s and buy €1,000.000.00 in early 2000's

that is now worth!

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro Winner*

Just think off all those wealthy investors.

£1 once bought lets say €1.75 at a peak.

take some £'s and buy €1,000.000.00 in early 2000's

that is now worth!

Trev.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

You could get out of the Eurozone into Morocco or Turkey. In addition to the experience....... the fx rate isn't so much of an issue and if you get to the right areas, the weather should be better.

........ and because you have saved sooooooo much money, you can take a few books across for the kids.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Books*



StanDup said:


> You could get out of the Eurozone into Morocco or Turkey. In addition to the experience....... the fx rate isn't so much of an issue and if you get to the right areas, the weather should be better.
> 
> ........ and because you have saved sooooooo much money, you can take a few books across for the kids.


Nice Idea!

Trev


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The poor euro exchange rate will certainly hit foreign holidays,we normally go to the canaries in Feb.,last year we got 146 euros for a pound,at the moment they have just about achieved parity.It makes it considerably more expensive and the holiday companies are certain to be affected.


----------

